# Hungersnot in Afrika - Spendenaufruf von Mandy Capristo



## derhesse (2 Aug. 2011)

- Ich hoffe,dass der Beitrag nicht als Off-Topic anerkannt wird -​
Mandy hat uns/mich damit beauftragt so viele Leute wie möglich auf das Thema aufmerksam zu machen.

Bitte spendet,auch wenn es nur 1€ ist.

Aktionsportal: Starte deine Spendenaktion l interaktiv helfen. Aktion Deutschland Hilft


Danke!


----------



## derhesse (2 Aug. 2011)

‪Mandy Capristos Spendenaktion für Ostafrika‬‏ - YouTube​


----------



## astrosfan (3 Aug. 2011)

Wer noch Payback-Punkte übrig hat, kann auch hier spenden:
Ihr Suchergebnis


----------



## AMUN (3 Aug. 2011)

Schlimm, schlimm das ganze... aber Afrika ist in der Hinsicht ein Fass ohne Boden.

Versteht mich nicht falsch... die Leute tun mir ehrlich Leid aber ich frage mich immer ob das gespendete Geld auch wirklich dort ankommt oder es in irgendeinem Organisationssumpf versickert 

Weiterhin frage ich mich wie die Hilfe dort ankommen soll den viele Grenzen sind zu und Hilfsorganisationen werden nicht in die betroffenen Gebiete gelassen...
sie werden mit Waffengewalt davon abgehalten 

Weiterhin frage ich mich... wieso haben die dort so viele Waffen? 
Kein Geld für Nahrungsmittel aber Ballern wie die blöden durch die Gegend 

Da das Problem der 12 Millionen hungernden mit Spenden nur kurzfristig gemildert werden kann tue ich mich schwer mein Geld dafür herzugeben...
vielmehr muss endlich mal das Übel bei der Wurzel gepackt werden und die Regierungen der betroffenen Länder zur Verantwortung gezwungen werden.
Ach ja das lohnt sich ja nicht... die haben ja kein Erdöl wofür es sich lohnen würde


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2011)

Die dauernden Spendenaufrufe gehen mir so ziemlich am Arsch vorbei. Ich war mehrfach in Afrika und hab die Verhältnisse dort zur Genüge kennengelernt. Entweder verhungern die Menschen, oder sie kaufen Waffen und führen Kriege gegen andere Stämme. Also, was solls. Ich betrachte es wie in der Tierwelt als Ausleseverfahren. Der Stärkste überlebt, der Schwache wird gefressen.

Und nein, ich habe nicht generell etwas gegen Spenden. Ich selbst spende für WEKIDO. Da bleibt das Geld in Deutschland und ich kann mich vor Ort von der Verwendung überzeugen. 

Auch wenn alle möglichen mehr oder weniger bekannten Promis sich vor den Spendenkarren spannen lassen hat das bei mir keinen Erfolg.

Axch nochwas als Nachtrag: Spendenziel sind 5000 Euro, das ist ja schon mal ein Witz. Auf der Website kann anscheinend jeder eine Spendenaktion initiieren. Wer weiß, wo die Gelder letztendlich wirklich hinfließen. Auf mich wirkt das mehr als unseriös.


----------



## Franky70 (3 Aug. 2011)

Punisher, den Vergleich mit der Tierwelt und das "Ausleseverfahren" hättest Du weglassen können. 
Klingt ziemlich menschenverachtend. 
Klar kann jeder schreiben, was er will, aber ich darf auch schreiben, dass ich das Scheiße fand, ok?!


----------



## derhesse (3 Aug. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Axch nochwas als Nachtrag: Spendenziel sind 5000 Euro, das ist ja schon mal ein Witz. Auf der Website kann anscheinend jeder eine Spendenaktion initiieren. Wer weiß, wo die Gelder letztendlich wirklich hinfließen. Auf mich wirkt das mehr als unseriös.




Du kannst denken was du willst,auch spenden musst du nicht!

Es war nur ein Aufruf von ihr!

Das Geld kommt dort an,glaub es oder nicht!

Selbst Mandy und ihre Eltern haben gespendet.



> Mandy:
> ES PASSIERT MOMENTAN WAHNSINNIG VIEL AM HORN VON AFRIKA....ES HAT MICH RICHTIG BELASTET, AUS DIESEM GRUND STARTE ICH AB HEUTE EINE SPEDENAKTION FÜR AKTION DEUTSCHLAND HILFT...





> Mandy:
> ICH HABE EIN SPENDENLIMIT FÜR 5.000 EURO EINGEREICHT...UND HABE MIT AKTION DEUTSCHLAND GESPROCHEN, WENN WIR 10.000 FANS ALLEINE AUF FACEBOOK..BEKOMMEN WÜRDEN UND DAVON DIE HÄLFTE EIN EURO SPENDEN WÜRDE, DANN WÄREN WIR SCHNELLER WIE GEDACHT ;_)





> Mandy:
> AKTION DEUTSCHLAND HILFT....HILFT AUCH WIRKLICH MENSCHEN...GLEICH MÜSSTE DER BANNER AUF MEINER FACEBOOK SEITE SEIN...DAS KANN MAN JEDOCH NUR SEHEN, WENN NOCH NICHT GELIKEED WURDE...ALSO BRINGT SOVIELE MENSCHEN DAZU ZU LIKEN UND ZU SPENDEN....SPENDEN..SPENDE..





> Mandy:
> WIR BRAUCHEN VIELE MENSCHEN, MAN DARF DAS THEMA NICHT IGNORIEREN...





> Mandy:
> ICH MÖCHTE DAS PROJEKT AUSARBEITEN..MIT KONZERTEN USW...DOCH DAFÜR MÜSSEN WIR ERSTMAL EIN LIMIT ERREICHEN...UM MENSCHEN AUFMERKSAM ZU AMCEHEN



Gruß


----------



## tobias.1988 (3 Aug. 2011)

hätten se lieber die 109milliarden von griechenland nach afrika
dann hätten die was zu essen
die griechen gehn mit 50 in rente und wir müssen bis 67 arbeiten


----------



## derhesse (3 Aug. 2011)

tobias.1988 schrieb:


> hätten se lieber die 109milliarden von griechenland nach afrika
> dann hätten die was zu essen
> die griechen gehn mit 50 in rente und wir müssen bis 67 arbeiten




Afrika ist eben nicht in der EU.....noch nicht 



Gruß


----------



## Franky70 (4 Aug. 2011)

Es ist pervers, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Tonnen von Lebensmitteln täglich alleine in Deutschland weggeworfen werden. 
Ich habe selbst mal kurz für ein Warenhaus gearbeitet und sah jeden Tag, wie z.B. Joghurts palettenweise in die Müllpresse gekippt wurden, weil sie EINEN Tag über dem Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum waren und nicht mehr verkauft werden durften.
Dabei hält sich das gekühlt noch sehr viel länger.
Es gibt unendlich viele Beispiele und so eine Lebensmittelvernichtung halte ich schlicht für pervers, solange es Hunger auf der Welt gibt.

Mandys Eifer in Ehren (und ich unterstelle ihr mal, dass sie aufrichtig besorgt ist und nicht an Imagepflege in eigener Sache denkt), aber all die Spenden sind wohl nur der berühmte Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.
Trotzdem aller Ehren wert.


----------

